#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Guidelines to avoid Galling

## ga.pe.012

Hello everyone.
Can anyone please share any material with guidelines to avoid / prevent galling phenomenon?
Is there any acceptance criteria for acceptable contact stress to prevent galling?
Is there any guideline to help the material selection to prevent galling (or to indicate for a designated pair of materials, galling is more likely to happen...)?


Thanks!See More: Guidelines to avoid Galling

----------

